# bed and breakfast



## icedgem32 (Feb 3, 2009)

hi do you think running a bed and breakfast would be any good we are looking in Andalusia, Almería, Antas any advise would be appricated


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

icedgem32 said:


> hi do you think running a bed and breakfast would be any good we are looking in Andalusia, Almería, Antas any advise would be appricated


Maybe, but you'd have steep competition from the hotels who are all suffering in the recession and having to reduce their prices apparently. But maybe there is room in the market if you can offer something different ??? I guess its a matter of working out what your outgoings and costs would be and how you would attract your guests. 
Jo xxx


----------



## icedgem32 (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks for the advice jo x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

icedgem32 said:


> thanks for the advice jo x


I take it that you have decided against Cyprus after all


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

La Casa Grande seem to do very well!


.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> La Casa Grande seem to do very well!
> 
> Looks very charming. However, they spelt "compound" incorrectly.
> 
> xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Looks very charming. However, they spelt "compound" incorrectly.
> 
> xx


They're Scousers Tally!


----------



## icedgem32 (Feb 3, 2009)

XTreme said:


> La Casa Grande seem to do very well!
> 
> 
> .


how do you no that thay do well with there bed and breakfast( any help !


----------



## icedgem32 (Feb 3, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> XTreme said:
> 
> 
> > La Casa Grande seem to do very well!
> ...


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

icedgem32 said:


> how do you no that thay do well with there bed and breakfast( any help !


Cos they're personal friends of mine.

However, unlike many opportunists who've never had any experience in the hospitalty industry, they've had a lifetimes's experience of running and owning country pubs/hotels in Britain.

So they came to the table with the cards already stacked......plus they work very, very hard at making it a success.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

icedgem32 said:


> if thay do well after looking at that advert we will do fantastic ! much better taste upper class


So you're looking at doing an upper class establishment in _Almeria?_


----------



## tallbob (Aug 14, 2009)

XTreme said:


> So you're looking at doing an upper class establishment in _Almeria?_


I take it that it means moving the Goats, Sheep and Donkeys outside


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

However, sorry to be "mrs doom, gloom and reality" you do have to register your intention with the local Town Hall/Ayuntamiento and of course, being Spain that wont be easy, cheap or straighforward I wouldnt have thought!!!!????


I'll get me coat.....

Jo xxxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

[

If you want to do smth like a B&B, as Jo says, you'll have to do loads of paperwork, apart from adapting or building a property. Obviously that takes money, but I think Jo and I are thinking of the time element too. 
And before you open, after you open, and all the time you're open you'll need to do LOADS of advertising, not just have a web page; magazines, newspapers etc etc. I've seen so many business go under since I've been here (long before the present crisis) and I never saw any advertising for probably 90% of them.


----------



## icedgem32 (Feb 3, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Cos they're personal friends of mine.
> 
> However, unlike many opportunists who've never had any experience in the hospitalty industry, they've had a lifetimes's experience of running and owning country pubs/hotels in Britain.
> 
> So they came to the table with the cards already stacked......plus they work very, very hard at making it a success.


thank you for replying the advice has been very helpfull lets just hope that business keeps working for your friends what with the recesuion good luck to them ! and many more business to fleur


----------



## icedgem32 (Feb 3, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> [
> 
> If you want to do smth like a B&B, as Jo says, you'll have to do loads of paperwork, apart from adapting or building a property. Obviously that takes money, but I think Jo and I are thinking of the time element too.
> And before you open, after you open, and all the time you're open you'll need to do LOADS of advertising, not just have a web page; magazines, newspapers etc etc. I've seen so many business go under since I've been here (long before the present crisis) and I never saw any advertising for probably 90% of them.


thanks for advice i would do lots of advertising ! we are luck to have a good internet business to


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

icedgem32 said:


> thanks for advice i would do lots of advertising ! we are luck to have a good internet business to


My pleasure !


----------



## tallbob (Aug 14, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'll get me coat.....Jo xxxx


Why who's pulled you ?:focus:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

tallbob said:


> Why who's pulled you ?:focus:


aha!! Theres a pile of ironing to be done LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> aha!! Theres a pile of ironing to be done LOL
> 
> Jo xxx


there's _always_ a pile of ironing when you have kids


I'm of to watch' fama a bailar!!'


have we got a drooling smiley?


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

jojo said:


> Maybe, but you'd have steep competition from the hotels who are all suffering in the recession and having to reduce their prices apparently. But maybe there is room in the market if you can offer something different ??? I guess its a matter of working out what your outgoings and costs would be and how you would attract your guests.
> Jo xxx


As Jo says if you can offer something different to the norm you will always get interest.

We have a guest house in the Valencia Region and we make a big point that it is in a traditional Spanish village and *not* the usual tourist area, although that's not far away if required. This approach has worked well and our internet marketing has attracted guests from as far away as Australia!

Have a look round our site (link in signature) if you want to see what we've done, we're retiring now but have remained busy all the time we've been accepting bookings.

Best of luck with your plans

Neil


----------

